# Is there an advantage in keeping my deeded week?



## TJALB (Jun 29, 2016)

Does anyone know what the advantage is to keeping my 2 deeded weeks with DRI?  I own 2 floating Hawaii red weeks every year. I've been thinking about converting to points.  Seems like somewhere on this forum I've read it's better to keep deeded weeks.  
I would appreciate any help you could give me.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 29, 2016)

I would use the search function to bring up posts by :
T_R_Oglodyte / Steve Nelson 

I believe Steve has  one or more well written posts on this topic in the DRI forum and possibly in some Gold Key threads ( based on the DRI purchase and existing Gold Key owners asking how it works ) 

I believe one benefit of keeping what you have is lower MF based on my memory 
of reading about it .

.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes. Keep your deeded weeks. They are likely tied to ownership of actual real estate while DRI points are only a privilege to "use" properties for which the conditions of use can change according to what DRI decides.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 29, 2016)

cd5 said:


> Yes. Keep your deeded weeks. They are likely tied to ownership of actual real estate while DRI points are only a privilege to "use" properties for which the conditions of use can change according to what DRI decides.



A consideration is how you want to use your account.  If you plan to stay at the Resort where you own, just keep the Weeks.  On the other hand if you trade to other places most of the time, you should explore converting to points.  Note that I said "explore".  I don't know enough to have an opinion.

George


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 29, 2016)

cd5 said:


> They are likely tied to ownership of actual real estate while DRI points are only a privilege to "use" properties for which the conditions of use can change according to what DRI decides.


I believe this is true. Check your ownership documents but most likely this is true.
The benefits of owning the deeded week are not only that you own real estate which may have more value, but also you won't be responsible for special assessments related to other properties. You will only be responsible for paying MF and special assessments for your own (that could be a bad thing I suppose, if your resort is in poor condition).



bogey21 said:


> A consideration is how you want to use your account.  If you plan to stay at the Resort where you own, just keep the Weeks.  On the other hand if you trade to other places most of the time, you should explore converting to points.  Note that I said "explore".


Agreed. You may want to explore DRI points but if I were you and I wanted points I think I would probably sell what I have and buy points resale. With DRI you might have to buy some points fro DRI directly to get certain benefits but there's very likely a cheaper option than simply converting your week to points. 

Do your research - don't just believe what the DRI sales people tell you.

I own a deeded floating week at a resort DRI now manages. I like using my deeded week so I have no interest in converting or buying points. The MF did go up a bit when DRI took over but they have also made improvements to the resort that I appreciate. They've also made the process by which I make my reservation more streamlined. I book at the earliest opportunity and always get what I want. The only negatives since DRI took over is that they always try to get us to do a sales pitch and now there are other guests in the pool complaining about DRI. I hate hearing people whine in the pool - I just want to enjoy myself.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm a DRI owner that decided to keep the deeded weeks. Why?

The MF's for points are significantly higher, due to the overhead (and profit) DRI charges for managing the trust collections.
Points are harder to sell or give away.
We like going to the Point at Poipu every year, but even if we didn't, we could exchange through RCI or Interval.
DRI has a long list of resorts in their system, but you'll be frustrated trying to book many of them. You'll be contending with a large crowd for a small number of units in the nicer resorts.
DRI will want you to pay large amounts to convert a deed to points.
You can buy points resale, but if you do, your points won't be in the Club, which means you can only book the resorts in your collection.
As others have mentioned, DRI tends to change the rules for points, so you don't know what the future will bring. With a deeded week I know exactly what I've got and it won't change.

One advantage of points is the convienence of booking. The DRI web site has good tools for searching for availability and you can instantly confirm a booking.


----------

